# About three weeks left



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

and I'm moving from the city to the middle of nowhere... no uber in traverse city, MI I believe

To anyone still driving.... quit now... you're only going to be abused more...


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> and I'm moving from the city to the middle of nowhere... no uber in traverse city, MI I believe
> 
> To anyone still driving.... quit now... you're only going to be abused more...


what do you plan to do there for a replacement.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Congrats...can't wait to see you joining the club...happy I know work about 4-5 hours and am ok

That is the best decision of my life...quitting and taking on different life challenge...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I was just in traverse city , 
Yes there is uber and lyft there , at least in the summer . Keep in mind all those people on vacations . 
They want to drink they call uber. There is also uber eats door dash grub hub.
On what scale ? Im sure its very slow dead during the off season . . All those hotels are packed in the summer . There should be some good tippers . Anyone on vacation usually will spend a lot more then usual and tip more


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> I was just in traverse city ,
> Yes there is uber and lyft there , at least in the summer . Keep in mind all those people on vacations .
> They want to drink they call uber. There is also uber eats door dash grub hub.
> On what scale ? Im sure its very slow dead during the off season . . All those hotels are packed in the summer . There should be some good tippers . Anyone on vacation usually will spend a lot more then usual and tip more


Not worth it....ty though


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I spent about 8 weeks in Traverse City in 2016 and 2017.

It's an awesome small town. I could easily live there. The summers are spectacular and the people are "real".


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I spent sbout 8 weeks in Traverse City in 2016 and 2017.
> 
> It's an awesome small town. I could easily live there. The summers are spectacular and the people are "real".


Put an offer in on a 4 bedroom yesterday


----------

